# "Toronto’s paramedics celebrate wins in Holland, U.S."



## mariomike (16 Dec 2010)

Globe and Mail
"If saving lives on Toronto’s streets wasn’t challenging enough, the city’s paramedics put their life-saving prowess and teamwork to the test in Holland this year, earning gold at the Dutch Open Ambulance Competition.

On Tuesday a celebration was being held at Toronto Emergency Medical Services headquarters on Dufferin Street for that win in October and a second Toronto team’s silver place finish at International Trauma Life Support Competition in Nevada this November.":
http://www.theglobeandmail.com/news/national/toronto/torontos-paramedics-celebrate-wins-in-holland-us/article1837990/

"Mr. Klich said the compliment they heard the most from judges and spectators was about their speed."


----------

